# Treadle Scroll Saw Dilema (?)



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

My dilemma is not an operational one. I own and yes, operate a New Rogers scroll saw. This is the second that I have owned in my life. I have even posted tips for using the New Rogers elsewhere on LJ. Truthfully, I enjoy the New Rogers much more than my electric Delta scroll saw, which can be a pain in the (butt) sometimes.
OK, So I enjoy and use my New Rogers. My dilemma is that I have an opportunity to buy a treadle scroll saw by a different maker at a very attractive price, and therefore am SORELY tempted to buy it. (I have already admitted elsewhere on LJ that I am a tool addict, although usually passing as a "collector"....)
I have long been accustomed to smuggling various tools into the house or shop, past "Domestic Customs" (i.e. The Wife, who's favorite question is "Do you really NEED that…..???) But another treadle scroll saw is gonna be a little hard sneak in unobtrusively….. The good news is that, IF successful, there are so many power and manual tools in the shop already, it would be a while before The Boss knew it was there…..
I know some of you good folks here in this group understand the dilemma. Probably knowing the answer already, I will ask the LJ gang, what would y'all do in a case like this…..?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Yep, I'm a tool addict, but I don't buy large tools like the saw you're looking at when I've already got 2 different kinds.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've sometimes bought machines because I
just did a job where I could have used the
particular machine. Then often the job it was
supposed to do doesn't come along and I
get rid of it.

I almost always buy machines at used prices
and seldom lose money on them though. So
buying and selling machine is sort of a hobby
much of the time.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Craigs list has been a bitch around here for the last couple years, can't sell anything.


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

Your neck! Are the benefits worth the risk. This can be "passed off" as an INVESTMENT??


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Long, long ago I worked in a mom and pop sporting goods store. We had a customer who would buy guns on lay away. When the time came for him to make his final payment and pick up the gun, he would come in with a 2×4 in a gun case. The 2×4 would be discarded and replaced by the gun.

He would then tell the warden that he had his gun repaired and was bringing it home.

Mark


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

- "Do you really NEED that…..???" 
- But of course! I cannot complete this insert useful household item here without it .
And it can be done much faster, so I can spend more time with you, my dear.

Smart woman knows that this big child will be very cranky without his new pacifier….


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

My wife is in my shop just briefly if she needs me and can't get me to answer the cell phone. Her visits are so brief and infrequent that she wouldn't recognize anything new unless it blocked the entrance door.I buy what I want, when I want, and am never questioned. That's why the aisles in my shop are so narrow.

If what I buy doesn't affect the house bills or food supply she has always been OK with my shop and what's in it, and she does enjoy a new piece of furniture every now and then.

Charley


----------

